# anyone have a good dead dough recipe?



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

anyone have a good dead dough or decorative dough recipe?

any one have any good uses for it or can give me any good ideas for it?

thanks


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Please excuse my ignorance... not that I've ask to be excused before, but what's dead dough? Is that dough that's not meant to be eaten but to be used instead to make decorative bread baskets, braids, wheat stalks and so on? If so, I seem to recall a section in Bo Friberg's Professional Pastry Chef. I'll check when I get home.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

isaac,

I'm curious as to what motivated your question. Are you looking for something specific? Your question can be interpreted in different ways.

Risa, it is usually a dough that won't rise because the yeast hasn't been activated because it's too hot or too cold. 

Though I'm not sure if isaac is looking for "flat bread" recipes or "quick bread" recipes. Isaac, did you recently see something that inspired your question? Are you looking for something sweet or savory?


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

Risa, you are correct. Dead dough is primarily used for making decorative pieces that you can use as centerpieces or things like bread sculptures, baskets, grapes, leaves and vine to hang from the side of the buffet table. It is not made for consumption. I think it is dough that is over risen so it will not rise in the oven when baked. For once you make your sculpture you do not want it to rise and become mis-shapened. I do not currently have a recipe.
But can obtain one.Issac, just give me a few days.


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

dead dough, or decorative dough as some people call is, is just dough that has no yeast at all. it will not rise at all, period. i made some the other day. all it conists of is water, flour, and butter in which you must blitz in. the recipe was ok but i was just looking for some more recipes to try. 

we used them for a lot of things at the hotel. for instance, we would make a flat peice of dead dough by rolling it out and then take little pieces of coiled dead dough and make names or shapes out of them.

i was just wondering if anyone had any other ideas for it.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

get hold of joe amondola's bakers hand book, it has noodle or modeling dough fomulas. 
water, salt, flour, egg yolk for colour.
that is the contentce of a dead dough. 
happy trails...............


----------



## chaental (Nov 5, 2004)

Dead dough has its name because it does not contain any live ingredients (yeast). If it contains yeast it is called Live decorating dough.
Both doughs are used to make decorative items.
I have a recipe for the live decorating dough, and I can get you a recipe for dead dough, when I go back to school on Monday.


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

Isaac: One possiblity is Salt Dough . It's baked in a moderate oven, till set. Crafts people decorate "dead doughs" with a _decoupage_ product, such as *Modge Podge*.


----------



## moet sharma (Apr 10, 2012)

issac if u stilll dont have da recipe.... i got few dead dough recipes....... reply on da same page.... would let u know


----------



## chefsquirrel (Jan 30, 2011)

Dead dough has no risers in it. It is used for centerpiece, window pieces and show pieces. It is actually interesting to use.


----------

